# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  GIRA TECNICA GOPEX fresh organic 2022 - Fort Lauderdale, EEUU

## mcycursos

Gira Gopex frescos organicos Hard Rock.jpg *
GIRA TECNICA GOPEX 2022* *
Global Organic Produce Expo* *Fort Lauderdale, Florida - EEUU* *Hard Rock Seminole Hotel* 
30 enero - 4 febrero 2022 
🥑🍇🍌🍒🍎🥭  
Unico encuentro mundial de Networking exclusivo de productos frescos orgánicos. Incluye un foro de oportunidades para aquellos que producen, distribuyen y exportan productos orgánicos frescos hacia los EEUU 
Vamos a hacer negocios con los compradores más grandes de orgánicos en el Hotel Hard Rock 
Con el respaldo de The Packer  
Revisa el programa: http://www.bananotecnia.com/giras-y-pasantias/gira-tecnica-gopex-fresh-organic-fort-lauderdale-eeuu/  
✅ Informes: consultas@bananotecnia.com 
Envianos un Whatsaap: https://wa.me/51983600986
Siguenos en facebook: @bananotecnia  
🔼🔼🔼🔼🔼🔼🔼🔼🔼Temas similares: GIRA TECNICA DE NEGOCIOS FRESCOS ORGANICOS. MIAMI ENERO 2020 Gira - Pasantía Técnica de Banano a Urabá  Colombia 2019 Gira/Pasantía Técnica  y Congreso de Banano a Colombia 2018 GIRA TÉCNICA EN MACA DE EXPORTACIÓN 18 DE JULIO 2015 II Gira Técnica de la Uva de Mesa, Vinos y Piscos . 16 al 18 set

----------

